# Nvidia Treiber 301.24beta ab Geforce 6 steht zum Dowload bereit (DownSampling gefixt?)



## Bennz (9. April 2012)

Es gibt wiedermal einen neuen Beta Treiber mit der Version 301.24 für alle geforce Karten ab der geforce 6.



> Dies ist  der erste einheitliche Treiber der Treiberfamilie _R300_ (Version 300.00 bis 301.99).


Liste mit Unterstützten Karten



Spoiler



*GeForce 600 series:*
GTX 680

*GeForce 500 series:*
GTX 590, GTX 580, GTX 570, GTX 560 Ti, GTX 560 SE, GTX 560, GTX 550 Ti, GT 545, GT 530, GT 520, 510

*GeForce 400 series:*
GTX 480, GTX 470, GTX 465, GTX 460 v2, GTX 460 SE v2, GTX 460 SE, GTX 460, GTS 450, GT 440, GT 430, GT 420, 405

*GeForce 300 series:*
GT 340, GT 330, GT 320, 315, 310

*GeForce 200 series:*
GTX 295, GTX 285, GTX 280, GTX 275, GTX 260, GTS 250, GTS 240, GT 240, GT 230, GT 220, G210, 210, 205

*GeForce 100 series:*
GT 140, GT 130, GT 120, G 100

*GeForce 9 series:*
9800  GX2, 9800 GTX/GTX+, 9800 GT, 9600 GT, 9600 GSO, 9600 GS, 9500 GT, 9500  GS, 9400 GT, 9400, 9300 GS, 9300 GE, 9300, 9200, 9100

*GeForce 8 series:*
8800  Ultra, 8800 GTX, 8800 GTS 512, 8800 GTS, 8800 GT, 8800 GS, 8600 GTS,  8600 GT, 8600 GS, 8500 GT, 8400 SE, 8400 GS, 8400, 8300 GS, 8300, 8200 /  nForce 730a, 8200, 8100 / nForce 720a

*GeForce 7 series:*
7950  GX2, 7950 GT, 7900 GTX, 7900 GT/GTO, 7900 GS, 7800 SLI, 7800 GTX, 7800  GT, 7800 GS, 7650 GS, 7600 LE, 7600 GT, 7600 GS, 7550 LE, 7500 LE, 7350  LE, 7300 SE / 7200 GS, 7300 LE, 7300 GT, 7300 GS, 7150 / NVIDIA nForce  630i, 7100 GS, 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i, 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 620i,  7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a, 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 630i, 7050 / NVIDIA  nForce 610i, 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a

*GeForce 6 series:*
6800  XT, 6800 XE, 6800 Ultra, 6800 Series GPU, 6800 LE, 6800 GT, 6800 GS/XT,  6800 GS, 6800, 6700 XL, 6610 XL, 6600 VE, 6600 LE, 6600 GT, 6600, 6500,  6250, 6200 TurboCache, 6200SE TurboCache, 6200 LE, 6200 A-LE, 6200,  6150SE nForce 430, 6150LE / Quadro NVS 210S, 6150 LE, 6150, 6100 nForce  420, 6100 nForce 405, 6100 nForce 400, 6100

*ION series:*
ION LE, ION



changelog



> *Leistungssteigerung  −* Leistungssteigerung im Vergleich  zur  WHQL-zertifizierten GeForce-Treiberversion 296.10 für  Grafikprozessoren der  Serien GeForce 400 und 500 bei mehreren  PC-Spielen.
> 
> GeForce  GTX 570/580:
> 
> ...


fehler behebung


> Fehler behebungen bei der Serie 500        : wenn beides HDTV und PcMonitor an die Karte Angeschlossen war, gab es auf dem 2ten Angeschlossenen Gerät keine video ausgabe--> gefixt
> Fehler behebungen bei der Serie 500/400  : Media Player Classic, beim Abspielen mit LAV DirectShow Filter für Mpeg4 gab es kein Bild beim Video playback--> gefixt
> Fehler behebungen bei der Serie 400        : das Nvidia Control Panel registriete keinen Hotplugget Monitor wenn er am VGA Angeschlossen wurde im Betrieb--> gefixt
> 
> und viele sachen mehr


Download 64bit Nvidia

edit: auf anhieb hatt bei mir die Downsampling auflösung von 2880x1620 mit 60hz funktioniert, im zweiten versuch auch die 3840x2160 bei 60hz, in Spielen habe ich aber einen extremen ZOOM beim DownSampling und ist leider so nicht zu gebrauchen.  (DVI zu VGA) vllt habt ihr ja mehr glück als ich.


----------



## Legacyy (9. April 2012)

Danke für die News.
2400x1500, 2560x1600 gehn bei mir auch ohne probleme, wie auch mit dem 301.10er.
2880x1800 macht Probleme mit nem viel zu großen Bildschirmausschnitt...


----------



## Bennz (9. April 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> 2400x1500, 2560x1600 gehn bei mir auch ohne probleme, wie auch mit dem 301.10er.



die muss ich mal Testen, die wollten auch nicht bei mir mit dem alten treiber. Jau die funktionieren jetzt.



> 2880x1800 macht Probleme mit nem viel zu großen Bildschirmausschnitt...


ok, das gleiche Problem wie bei mir. sehr schade


----------



## Xtreme RS (9. April 2012)

Ich sag dann auch mal Dankeschön. 

Die Überschrift hat mich schon irritiert, an die alte Geforce 6-Serie hab ich schon gar nicht mehr gedacht. 
So nach dem Motto: Wie ist der Treibersupport für die 500er schon eingestellt?


----------



## Seabound (9. April 2012)

Danke. Gleich ma am Laden!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. April 2012)

Wollte es gerade Posten ;D 

Also Danke ^^



Legacyy schrieb:


> Danke für die News.
> 2400x1500, 2560x1600 gehn bei mir auch ohne probleme, wie auch mit dem 301.10er.
> 2880x1800 macht Probleme mit nem viel zu großen Bildschirmausschnitt...


 
Du hast aber auch eine GTX580 und er eine GTX680 und die macht mit Ds gerade Probleme nicht deine GTX580.


----------



## massaker (9. April 2012)

In wie weit lohnt sich der Treiber für einen Skyrim-Spieler mit einer gtx 480-er?  Sonst sind ja nur 500-er erwähnt


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. April 2012)

Einfach laden und testen !


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. April 2012)

Viel wichtiger als die Leistungszuwächse im Vergleich zu alten Treibern ist Folgendes - was oben fehlt:



> *NVIDIA FXAA Technologie* – Die Shader-basierte Anti-Aliasing-Technologie ist über das NVIDIA Control Panel verfügbar und sorgt für extrem schnelle Kantenglättung bei Hunderten PC-Spielen. FXAA liefert annähernd dieselbe Qualität wie 4x Multi-Sample-Antialiasing (MSAA), ist dabei aber bis zu 60 % schneller und sorgt für deutlich mehr Gaming-Leistung. FXAA wird auf allen GeForce Grafikprozessoren ab Serie 8 unterstützt. Hinweis: Dieses Merkmal ist bei Spielen mit integrierter FXAA-Unterstützung deaktiviert.
> *
> NVIDIA Adaptive Vertical Sync* – Dynamische Anpassung der vertikalen Synchronisation an die aktuelle Framerate für optimale Spielbarkeit. Adaptive VSync wird auf allen GeForce Grafikprozessoren ab Serie 8 unterstützt.
> 
> *    NVIDIA Frame Rate Target *– Dynamische Anpassung der Framerate auf einen vom Benutzer eingestellten Wert. Die Unterstützung für dieses Merkmal wird über Anwendungen von Drittherstellern mit NVAPI aktiviert.


----------



## Bennz (9. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger als die Leistungszuwächse im Vergleich zu alten Treibern ist Folgendes - was oben fehlt:


 
habe es hinzugefügt  ist mir völlig entfallen das es ja jetzt für alle diese Features gibt. danke schön


----------



## blackout24 (9. April 2012)

200 MB für ein Treiber hät ich vor 10 Jahren auch nicht gedacht.
100 Mbit Internet Anschlüsse aber auch nicht, von daher gleicht sichs aus.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. April 2012)

Da ist ja nicht nur der Grafiktreiber drin, sondern auch die PhysX-Runtime, Stereo-3D und Co.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. April 2012)

Der treiber is bescheiden kann kein DS mehr groß artig nutzen !


----------



## SirGonzo (9. April 2012)

Komischerweise bekomme ich mit dem Treiber kein Downsampling mehr hin. Wenn ich 2880 x 1620 Einstelle vergrössert er mir nur das Bild ! Beim "modifizierten" 301.10 klappte dies aber ohne Probleme .Aber abgesehen mal davon hab ich das Gefühl dass der 301.24 runder läuft und auch mehr fps spuckt . Zumindest bei den Spielen die ich testen konnte (Bulletstorm und Arkham City (DX9) )


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. April 2012)

SirGonzo schrieb:


> Komischerweise bekomme ich mit dem Treiber kein Downsampling mehr hin. Wenn ich 2880 x 1620 Einstelle vergrössert er mir nur das Bild ! Beim "modifizierten" 301.10 klappte dies aber ohne Probleme .Aber abgesehen mal davon hab ich das Gefühl dass der 301.24 runder läuft und auch mehr fps spuckt . Zumindest bei den Spielen die ich testen konnte (Bulletstorm und Arkham City (DX9) )


 
So das selbe habe ich auch ! Alles bis zur  2.520 x 1.576@1680x1050 geht aber alles was drüber geht is totaler BUG ! Werde wohl wieder denn alten drauf machen und warten bis das Gefixt wurde.


----------



## Vaykir (9. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger als die Leistungszuwächse im Vergleich zu alten Treibern ist Folgendes - was oben fehlt:


 
gabs das beim 301.10 noch nicht?
das würde nämlich erklären warum ich trotz eingestellten 50 fps (frame rate target) mehr habe.


----------



## espanol (9. April 2012)

Ich muss sagen in den Spielen in denen ich es getestet habe, sieht FXAA so aus wie 8x MSAA und zieht leistung wie 2x MSAA.
Ich bin völlig baffff, konnt mir diesen Fortschritt einfach nicht vorstellen! 
Jetzt noch die DS-Probleme beheben, die bei mir nicht auftreten, und das wird seit langem ein echter Wunder-Treiber.


----------



## John-800 (10. April 2012)

Ihr macht ja einem Hunger auf mehr, so wie sich das liest. Mehr Fps, FXAA scheint ja wirklich was nettes zu sein und dacht dieses variable vsync währe nur mit der GTX680 nutzbar. hmm laden und testen.


----------



## einblumentopf (10. April 2012)

Ich finds krass und löblich das Nvidia nach wie bis runter zur Geforce 6 alle Karten supportet.


----------



## OdlG (10. April 2012)

nach einem 295er treiber habe ich endlich mal wieder geupdatet und selbst auf meinem lowend system hat die GTX550 in skyrim merklich zugelegt. Freut mich sehr


----------



## ich111 (10. April 2012)

Dankeschön.
FXAA und adaptive Vsync auch für ältere Karten.


----------



## RKO (10. April 2012)

Warum ist FXAA bei BF3 nicht verfügbar?


----------



## Core #1 (10. April 2012)

RKO schrieb:


> Warum ist FXAA bei BF3 nicht verfügbar?


 
Weil das Spiel schon selbst eine FXAA Option im Menü mitbringt (Post-Anti-Aliasing).


----------



## pain_suckz (10. April 2012)

Hat den Treiber schon jemand mit BF3 getestet ?
Gibts da auch mehr Frames ?


----------



## zweilinkehaende (10. April 2012)

Ist FXAA nicht eigentlich Post-Processing, also eher ein Weichzeichner?
Dass das Flimmern im Maße von MSAA x 4 vermindert wird, ist dann auch keine Leistung.


----------



## EL Ultra (10. April 2012)

Weniger Tearing in ALLEN Games mehr FPS in BF3 und vor allem stabiler min FPS durch Adaptive Vsync schön das nicht GTX680 käufer auch in den genuss kommen.
Das einzige was mir sich noch nicht wirklich erschliesst ist die einstellung im Nvidia Inspector bei den Vsync Modi da steht 1/3 1/2 usw werds die Tage mal testen was es bringt(wenn). 
Google hat noch nix ausgespuckt jemand von euch eine Idee?

Ansonsten Super Treiber


----------



## KrHome (10. April 2012)

> *NVIDIA Adaptive Vertical Sync*


Adaptive VSync ist an sich eine super Option. Hab ich neuerdings immer aktiviert. Leider ist es nicht sonderlich zuverlässig. In einigen Spielen, die permanent im 60Hz Limit hängen, hab ich trotzdem Tearing, obwohl VSync dort eigentlich anspringen sollte. In anderen funktioniert es wiederum einwandfrei.



espanol schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen in den Spielen in denen ich es getestet habe, sieht FXAA so aus wie 8x MSAA und zieht leistung wie 2x MSAA.


Der Nicht-Nutzen von FXAA/MLAA ist doch hinlängst bekannt. Es sieht auf Screenshots immer beeindruckend aus, aber sobald man eine bewegte Szene vor der Nase hat, kommt einem das Kotzen, weil dann die gewohnte Flimmerhölle ausbricht. 

Wenn's um die Vermeidung von Aliasing geht, das durch feine Geometriestrukturen hervorgerufenen wird, sieht schon 2xMSAA besser aus und 2xSGSSAA spielt in einer anderen Liga. 4x oder 8x braucht man zum Vergleich garnicht mehr heranzuziehen.


----------



## Tergo (10. April 2012)

finds immer wieder hammer, wie nvidia noch mehr performance raushaut


----------



## espanol (10. April 2012)

KrHome schrieb:


> Der Nicht-Nutzen von FXAA/MLAA ist doch hinlängst bekannt. Es sieht auf Screenshots immer beeindruckend aus, aber sobald man eine bewegte Szene vor der Nase hat, kommt einem das Kotzen, weil dann die gewohnte Flimmerhölle ausbricht.
> 
> Wenn's um die Vermeidung von Aliasing geht, das durch feine Geometriestrukturen hervorgerufenen wird, sieht schon 2xMSAA besser aus und 2xSGSSAA spielt in einer anderen Liga. 4x oder 8x braucht man zum Vergleich garnicht mehr heranzuziehen.


 Was dir hinlängst bekannt ist and was für mich dann tatsächlich auf dem Bildschirm erscheint, sind anscheinend völlig verschiedene Sachen! Ich hab mich in vielen Spielen bewegt mal schnell mal langsam und mir kam nicht einmal der von dir beschriebene Würgreflex, eher Freude?!

Eventuell sollte man den Scheis einfach mal selber testen!! und nicht irgendwelche Screenshots von vor 4monaten vergleichen und zusammen mit einem "hinlängst" veraltetem Fazit zum aktuellen Status qou erklären. Dann würdest du nicht wie ein manipulativer Zwerg wirken und ich wäre nicht als Lügner hingestellt!


----------



## Pumpi (10. April 2012)

> 8800gt@700/1750/1000


 
Damit ist 8xMSAA auch deine Hauptdomäne ?

In 360p vielleicht


----------



## KrHome (10. April 2012)

espanol schrieb:


> Eventuell sollte man den Scheis einfach mal selber testen!! und nicht irgendwelche Screenshots von vor 4monaten vergleichen und zusammen mit einem "hinlängst" veraltetem Fazit zum aktuellen Status qou erklären. Dann würdest du nicht wie ein manipulativer Zwerg wirken und ich wäre nicht als Lügner hingestellt!


 Ich spiele meine Spiele seit über einem Jahr mit FXAA. Damals noch mit dem Injector, seit dem Geforce 290.xx direkt über den Treiber. MLAA kenne ich seit dem Catalyst 10.10. Was kannst du so an Erfahrung mit Shader AA vorweisen? 

Wer ernsthaft behauptet FXAA könne mit 8xMSAA konkurrieren, der braucht im Prinzip garkein MSAA oder gar Supersampling, da er einen Großteil des Nutzens dieser Modi auf dem Bildschirm nichtmal erkennt. Ich stelle dich somit nicht als Lügner hin, sondern als jemanden, der einfach keine Ahnung von der Materie hat (nix für ungut ).


----------



## veteran (10. April 2012)

Also bei mir läuft der Treiber nicht korrekt! Der leistungsindex sinkt in den Keller vorher 7,9 jetzt 6,4 und 3DMark11 schleppt sich bei performance Modus mit 4-5fps durch den Benchmark. Habe erstmal den 296.10 wieder installiert, hat da einer vielleicht einen Idee?


----------



## -Cryptic- (11. April 2012)

veteran schrieb:


> Also bei mir läuft der Treiber nicht korrekt! Der leistungsindex sinkt in den Keller vorher 7,9 jetzt 6,4 und 3DMark11 schleppt sich bei performance Modus mit 4-5fps durch den Benchmark.



Ist das nur bei dir so oder haben auch Andere dieses Problem?
Wollte den neuen Treiber eigentlich nachher installieren, aber ist wohl besser wenn ich noch etwas warte.


----------



## apostoli (11. April 2012)

Ich habe höhere Temperaturen, der Grafikkarte feststellen können und vermute, das es am FXAA liegen könnte, da die Karte ja mehr leisten muss aber ich hab da keine ahnung. Die FPS bei BF3 sind auch gefallen, könnte ja aber auch damit zusammen hängen.
Wie gesagt, es sind nur vermutungen da ich leihe bin.


----------



## veteran (11. April 2012)

-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Ist das nur bei dir so oder haben auch Andere dieses Problem?
> Wollte den neuen Treiber eigentlich nachher installieren, aber ist wohl besser wenn ich noch etwas warte.



Bei den meisten scheint er ja zu laufen, hatte den Treiber auch nochmal deinstalliert und wieder aufgesetzt, aber keine Änderung.
Wie gesagt beim Leistungsindex Gaminggrafikleistung:6,4 / Windows AERO:4,6.
Und den 3D Mark11 hatte ich drei mal am laufen, davon lief er einmal normal und zwei mal sind die FPS eingebrochen durchgehend auf ca 5 FPS.
Hmm komische Sache, hatte noch nie Probleme mit Treibern, naja irgendwann ist es immer das erste mal, muss ich halt auf eine neue Version warten und hoffen das es da besser ist.


----------



## marcus_T (11. April 2012)

@TE
wieso ab GF6?

ist Abwärtzkompatibel fast bis in die Steinzeit


----------



## Spider1808 (11. April 2012)

veteran schrieb:


> Hmm komische Sache, hatte noch nie Probleme mit Treibern...



Wie bei mir,doch der hier,ließ mein geliebtes Stalker CoP mit der SGM Mod zu einer "Ruckelorgie" ausarten.
Hatte bis Dato nie Probleme mit Beta Treibern von Nvidia gehabt.Bin wieder auf den 296.10 umgestiegen.


----------



## Fatalii (11. April 2012)

Auch ich habe Probleme mit dem neuen Beta-Treiber. Bei BF3 kommt es immer wieder zu Abstürzen.
Es ist egal ob das System mit den Standardeinstellungen, übertaktet und undervoltet läuft. Ich hab nun wieder den 
295.51 Beta drauf. Der stabilste Treiber, was sowohl Spiele, Overclocking und auch Benchmarking angeht.

MfG


----------



## veteran (11. April 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Auch ich habe Probleme mit dem neuen Beta-Treiber. Bei BF3 kommt es immer wieder zu Abstürzen.
> Es ist egal ob das System mit den Standardeinstellungen, übertaktet und undervoltet läuft. Ich hab nun wieder den
> 295.51 Beta drauf. Der stabilste Treiber, was sowohl Spiele, Overclocking und auch Benchmarking angeht.
> 
> MfG


 
Dachte schon ich wäre der einzigste mit dem Treiberproblem, dann muß ich mir nicht so den Kopf zerbrechen ob es an meinen System liegt und kann mir die Fehlersuche ersparen.
Warte dann halt auf eine neue Treiberversion, was anderes bleibt einen ja sowieso nicht übrig.


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2012)

marcus_T schrieb:


> @TE
> wieso ab GF6?
> 
> ist Abwärtzkompatibel fast bis in die Steinzeit


 
GF6 *IST *steinzeit!


----------



## Oromus (12. April 2012)

Ich finde es interessant, wie manche hier keine Probleme haben und andere nur Probleme.

Also muss es ja irgendwie doch mit dem System zusammenhängen. 

Ich habe mich bisher immer zu den Leuten zählen können, die keine Probleme haben. Daher werde ich den Treiber heute Abend mal installieren und dann wieder berichten.


----------



## kingkoolkris (12. April 2012)

geil 3000% mehr leistung mit meiner 9600gt


----------



## Blackburn (12. April 2012)

ich bleibe beim Treiber von der CD (GTX 680) 
da nur dieser PCIE 3.0 ermöglicht.

alles andere läuft nur auf 2.0 und es gibt einen großen performance verlust


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2012)

Blackburn schrieb:


> alles andere läuft nur auf 2.0 und es gibt einen großen performance verlust


 
Nicht wirklich...


----------



## anton-san (12. April 2012)

Keine Probleme mit dem Treiber....habe eh schon nen Monitor mit 2560x1440 ger Auflösung....deswegen ist DS für mich nicht interessant. Aber ca 10-15 % mehr FPS in Games...Super...voll zufrieden.

sysProfile: ID: 136119 - Paule-San


----------



## Pumpi (12. April 2012)

Das war der bitterste Treiber den ich je drauf hatte. Desktop friert im Browser des öfteren ein, Einstellungen im Treiber wirken mal und mal nicht. DS funzt manchmal und mal nicht. Vielen Dank, bitte nutzt ein anderes Kaninchen


----------



## Helvete (12. April 2012)

Habe auch Probleme mit dem Treiber, seit ich den drauf habe taktet sich meine Graka beim Video gucken hoch (P0) und dadurch hört man den Lüfter, was nervig ist.


----------



## Djookz (12. April 2012)

Kann zur GTX 680 gleiches wie der Rest berichten, man kriegt beim Downsampling leider nur einen Bildschirmausschnitt. (Dürfte wohl in etwa 1/4 sein, wenn man beide Achsen um 100% erhöht. Scheint wohl so, als ob da etwas nicht richtig runtergerechnet wird.) Immerhin schonmal besser als der Redscreen, es wird sich anscheinend mit dem Problem beschäftigt!


----------



## Berserkervmax (13. April 2012)

-Kein Downsampling möglich (2740x1714)
-BF3 stürtzt ab (Crash to Desktop)
-Grafikfehler in diversen Spielen ( HL2 CM Mod 11.05 , Crysis 2 mit Hires Texturmod , Skyrim )
-Gk Treiber stürtzt ab bei Übertaktung der GK obwohl die Taktung stabil läuft mit der WQL Version 

Ergo....Ober Beta das Ding


----------



## apostoli (15. April 2012)

Sagt mal .... Kommt mir das nur so vor , oder ist die Grafik besser geworden?? 

Die sieht ja mal oberaffenhammermässig aus.


----------



## Memphys (15. April 2012)

Das Ding funktioniert so absolut wie es soll garnicht... Grafikfehler, niedrige FPS (BFBC2 ist komplett unspielbar damit, in absoluten Ruhemomenten Framedrops auf 20 FPS, während Actionszenen zwischen 30 und 40 FPS schwanken... Vorher stabil irgendwas zwischen 60 und 70 FPS). Reife Leistung 

Hoffentlich wird das mit der WHQL-Version besser ^^


----------

